# Females backend still open after mating



## mikaila31 (Sep 17, 2006)

I mated my female chinese preying mantis late last night and this morning her backend is still open. what should i do?


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2006)

That is normal. Don't worry about it. It will close.


----------

